# GSW COURAGE: Der nächste Schritt für Wrestling-Deutschland



## Trolligerand (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier rein passt oder bei Gott&die Welt ^^

Hab bemerkt das es hier einige Wrestling fans gibt.!Da hab ich mir gedacht das könnte die Fans intressieren das man auch versucht deutsches Wrestling intressanter zu machen
so wie damals in den 80ern und anfang 90ern..
Schaut es euch an vllt gefällt euch das ganze und bitte erwartet keine WWE/TNA Kamara führung oder bildqualität ^^

http://www.myvideo.d...8/GSW_Courage_1




Hier noch ein paar infos:

&#8222;Der Geist der GSW wird in den Herzen der Fans weiter leben", kündigte Ingo Vollenberg im April 2010 im Ring an und er betonte, dass er weiter nach einer Lösung suchen wird und dass er &#8211; wenn es irgendwie möglich wird &#8211; etwas ändern wird. Die GSW war tot. Doch wie der Phoenix aus der Asche ist nun etwas Neues entstanden, ein neues German Stampede Wrestling.

Einige GSW Veteranen haben sich zusammengesetzt und viel bewegt. Schließlich hat sich der ehemalige GSW - Präsident Ingo Vollenberg ein Herz gefasst und geht nun volles Risiko. Er bringt die GSW zurück, aber nicht auf dem Level, auf dem sie zuvor existiert hat, sondern als großes Unternehmen, das darauf abzielt das Gesicht der deutschen Wrestling-Szene für immer zu ändern.

Erstmals in der deutschen Wrestlinggeschichte wird es richtige TV-Tapings geben. Die GSW präsentiert von nun an ihre wöchentliche Show Courage. GSW Courage wir die deutsche Wrestlinfwelt revolutionieren.

Es gibt im Vorherein kein Line-Up für COURAGE! Man darf sich überraschen lassen und gespannt sein. Natürlich kann man mit allen Mitgliedern des GSW Stammrosters rechnen, aber es wird auch einige Special Guests geben.

Courage wird im TV-Style abgehalten, das heißt: Schnelle Action, relativ viele Matches, eine komplett neue Ausleuchtung der Courage Halle und schließlich und endlich auch, dass sich fast jeder Fan am Bildschirm wiedersehen wird.

Wie Courage genau aussehen, ob die alten GSW-Titel weiterhin existieren und was es sonst noch für Überraschungen gibt, erfahrt ihr in den neusten GSW Courage Folgen


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2010)

N1ce, ich schau da mal rein. =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Kameraführung ist ganz ok, aber man sieht eben deutlich, wie der Ref Anweisungen gibt. Aber merkt man nur, wenn man auch wirklich drauf achtet.

Aber schon sehr nice...finde es besser wie TNA. Da ist einiges schlechter, als bei dieser Show im Video.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> aber man sieht eben deutlich, wie der Ref Anweisungen gibt. Aber merkt man nur, wenn man auch wirklich drauf achtet.



Na okay aber du siehst es auch wenn ein ref bei der WWE/TNA kleine anweisungen gibt, aber wie du schon sagst man muss wirklich drauf achten damit man es sieht..
Ich find die GSW kann darauf aufbauen, hoffe da wird noch einiges kommen..
Ich denke ich werd mir auch mal ne show live anschauen in Marburg.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> Na okay aber du siehst es auch wenn ein ref bei der WWE/TNA kleine anweisungen gibt, aber wie du schon sagst man muss wirklich drauf achten damit man es sieht..


Bei der WWE (TNA schau ich eig nicht) wird einiges durch geschickte Kameraführung für den Zuschauer verdeckt. Wenn 2 antreten, die eher Neulinge sind, wird vieles vom Ref angewiesen und dann sieht man das bei manchen Matches richtig stark. Beim Undertaker etc. wird man wohl sehr selten sowas entdecken.

Aber, da dass Budget wohl nicht so hoch ist, kann man natürlich keine perfekte Kameraführugn erwarten, wie es bei der WWE der Fall ist.


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finds ganz okay, immho is das TT Title match dran. (Also der ME) Kamera ist eigentlich Okay, und ja man sieht das mit dem Ref ab und zu deutlich, wenn man drauf achtet. Am Sound muss gearbeitet werden ebenso mitm Licht. Bei den Wrestlern gab es noch ein paar Schwierigkeiten, mit dem Ausführung der Moves, aber ansonsten ist es Gut. Die Kampfart gefällt mir, besser wie TNA allein vom Wrestlen her. Alles in allem: Gefällt mir, ich denke ich Verfolg es weiter, kommt es in meine Nähe werd ich sogar mal schauen ob ich an ne Karte ran komm. =)


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Oktober 2010)

Wegen daten einfach mal auf deren Homepage schauen 

http://www.gsw-wrestling.de/


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei der WWE (TNA schau ich eig nicht) wird einiges durch geschickte Kameraführung für den Zuschauer verdeckt. Wenn 2 antreten, die eher Neulinge sind, wird vieles vom Ref angewiesen und dann sieht man das bei manchen Matches richtig stark. Beim Undertaker etc. wird man wohl sehr selten sowas entdecken.
> 
> Aber, da dass Budget wohl nicht so hoch ist, kann man natürlich keine perfekte Kameraführugn erwarten, wie es bei der WWE der Fall ist.



Na ich glaub auch nicht das, dass Budget iallzu hoch ist, würde mich wundern wenn es anders wäre ^^

und ich hab das mit der Kameraführung nur erwähnt, damit nicht gleich welche enttäuscht sind und denken was ist das für ein "scheiß"


----------



## Trolligerand (5. Oktober 2010)

teil 2 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7788068/GSW_Courage_2


----------

